# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  وقتی خسته میشی چیکار میکنی تا حالت خوب شه؟

## king of konkur

سلام خدمت همه :Yahoo (4): 
این ی مشکل همگانیه.طرف داره درس میخونه ب ی جایی ک میرسه واقعن دیگه انگار مغز تو کلش نیس :Yahoo (4): .کاملا هیچی نمیفهمه یا مثلا خسته میشه(فرض میکنیم ساعت مطالعه مناسب انتخاب کرده باشه.ب ساعت مطالعه گیر ندین :Yahoo (101): )
و اینکه هر شخصی ی راهی داره واسه از بین بردن خستگیش.حالا لطف کنین راه هایی ک شما استفاده میکنین تا رفرش شین رو بگین تا همه بچه کنکوریا استفاده کنند
(بعد از عید خیلی ها ب این مریضی دچار میشن)
مرسی :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام خدمت همه
> این ی مشکل همگانیه.طرف داره درس میخونه ب ی جایی ک میرسه واقعن دیگه انگار مغز تو کلش نیس.کاملا هیچی نمیفهمه یا مثلا خسته میشه(فرض میکنیم ساعت مطالعه مناسب انتخاب کرده باشه.ب ساعت مطالعه گیر ندین)
> و اینکه هر شخصی ی راهی داره واسه از بین بردن خستگیش.حالا لطف کنین راه هایی ک شما استفاده میکنین تا رفرش شین رو بگین تا همه بچه کنکوریا استفاده کنند
> (بعد از عید خیلی ها ب این مریضی دچار میشن)
> مرسی


سلام
من برای اینکه خستگیم دربیاد :
 یک لیوان چای سبز + میوه خوردن+تماشا ی یه فیلم 30 تا 45 دقیقه ای
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Hadaf

ی کار کوتاه مدت ک ازش لذت میبری بکن من خودم ی تایم نیم ساعته طراحی میکنم و یا رنگ و روغن کار میکنم بقیشم میذارم برای تایم های بعدی
فقط اگه میتونی اهنگ گوش نده 90 درصد خواننده ها افسردن تازه از فضای درس پرتتت میشی بیرونن ... (بیکلامو نگفتما)نستعلییقم خیلی روحیه میده ب ادم  ( البته بیشتر پسرا ب این کارا علاقه ندارن )

----------


## Humphry Davy

ورزش کن  مغزت دوپامین ترشح میکنه  شاد و شنگول میشی

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

بستگی داره خستگی چطوری باشه،در اکثر موارد فکر کردن به هدفم

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام دوست عزیز من خودم وقتی خسته میشم میرم یکم میوه میخورم وچای ویا اینکه میشینم یکم با کامپیوتر بازی میکنم من خودم بازی های  تفنگ بازی  ومسابقه ماشین سواری را بازی میکنم چون هر چی خستگی دارم سر بازی خالی میکنم :Yahoo (4):  البته این نظر منه.

----------


## Amiiin

> سلام دوست عزیز من خودم وقتی خسته میشم میرم یکم میوه میخورم وچای ویا اینکه میشینم یکم با کامپیوتر بازی میکنم من خودم بازی های  تفنگ بازی  ومسابقه ماشین سواری را بازی میکنم چون هر چی خستگی دارم سر بازی خالی میکنم البته این نظر منه.



چه باحال !
منم tv و موزیک و خندوانه !

----------


## mahsa dr

> چه باحال !
> منم tv و موزیک و خندوانه !


موزیک باعث میشه مدام هنگام مطالعه حواست پرت بشه چون یه مدت گوش کردی. زیاد موزیک گوش نکن در حد ده دقیقه فقط :Yahoo (4):

----------


## asalshah

وقتی خسته میشم جملات انگیزشی میخونم................. شعر میگم شعر میخونم  :Yahoo (1):  یه اهنگ شاد گوش میدم!

----------


## Amiiin

> موزیک باعث میشه مدام هنگام مطالعه حواست پرت بشه چون یه مدت گوش کردی. زیاد موزیک گوش نکن در حد ده دقیقه فقط


هنگام مطالعه گوش نمیکنم

----------


## maryam2015

یه چی بگم می گین چقدر بی عقله ولی حقیقتش اینطوریه که من هر وقت خسته شدم خیال پردازی می کنم اونم دور از دسترس  :Y (462): از بازیگران هالیوودی بگیر تا تبدیل شدن به یک بروسلی بعد که تایمم تموم شد دلم طاقت نمیاره و چون خیالاتم و فکرام نصفه کاره مونده به  فکرم ادامه میدم بعد جایگاه واقعی خودمو با جایگاه شخصیت فکریم مقایسه می کنم میبینم که یه بدبخت بیچاره ی بی چیز هستم بعد تمام برنامه هام تغییر می کنه و درسو کامل میذارم کنار. :Y (662):  بعد شب میشه میرم می خوابم  :Y (483): .این کار هر روزه منه ووو الانم به خاطره اینه که وضعیت درسیم ضعیفه !! :Y (395):  :Y (395):  :Y (395):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

کانتر سورس انلاین بازی میکنم :Yahoo (4): 
دوش میگیرم
موزیک گوش میدم 
یا به ایندم(شغل-همسر-بچه) فکر میکنم

----------


## king of konkur

خود من وقتی خسته میشم(البته کلن من موجود خسته ای هستم)
ی بازی با کامپیوتر میکنم.گیتار میزنم.بعد افسوس میخورم چرا بیشتر نمیخونم
کلن ب همه چی فکر میکنم
البته کلن وسط درسام ی باطری آب مینوشم(عوف)
 :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Hadaf

خخخ بلند بلند تویآینه با خودت حرف بزن و از خودت تعریف کن و ی خدا قوت مشتی هم بفرست ب سمت خودت  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  
عجیبترین چیزی ک توی زندگیم دیدم قدرت تلقینه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alireza424

من خودم یه فال می زنم به حافظ .. بیشتر نیت می کنم که مثلا فردا نمره ام چه جوری میشه ...  :Yahoo (4):  از اول سال پدر حافظ رو دراوردم ... ولی واقعا آرامش باحالی تو  شعراش هست ... اگرم عاشقی که اشعار شهریار دیوونه ات می کنه - برای دوران عاشقیمه  :Yahoo (4):  -

کلا اگر خسته شم پا مو میزارم رو میز زیر لب و اگر کسی نباشه یه آهنگ که بلدم رو بلند می خونم

----------


## alireza424

> خود من وقتی خسته میشم(البته کلن من موجود خسته ای هستم)
> ی بازی با کامپیوتر میکنم.گیتار میزنم.بعد افسوس میخورم چرا بیشتر نمیخونم
> کلن ب همه چی فکر میکنم
> البته کلن وسط درسام ی باطری آب مینوشم(عوف)


خیلی خوبه که گیتار بلدی .. من خودم حسرت ویالون رو دارم ... باید خیلی لذت بخش باشه خودت بزنی  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## king of konkur

> خیلی خوبه که گیتار بلدی .. من خودم حسرت ویالون رو دارم ... باید خیلی لذت بخش باشه خودت بزنی


ایشالا بعد از کنکورت رو یادبگیر
البته خب همشم لذت بخش نیس
واسه من تکراری شده(موجود عجیب و غریبی هستم بنده)

----------


## -sina-

شاید مسخرم کنید ولی خب چون خیلی زیست دوس دارم تست زیست میزنم الکی الکی کتاب تموممیشهولی وقتایی که دیگه حال ندارم حتی زیست رو اهنگ میگوشم یا به کسی که دوسش دارم فک میکنم حالم خوب میشع البته نمیدونم کار درستیه یا نه ولی مشکل منه بدبختن دیگه

----------


## Hadis73

تکنیک کونگ فو می زنم!
بیشتر حرکات دست رو تمرین می کنم مثلا 20 تا اوراتو 20 تا اورانتو 20تا دوما و قس علی هذا

----------


## comet97

فقط نیم ساعت تو هوای آزاد راه میرم و موسیقی گوش میدم.کلی انرژی بهم میده

----------


## arnika

موزيك گوش ميدم و كتاب ميخونم....
اگ هوا ابري يا باروني باشه ك ميييييرم بيرون ي دوري ميزنم... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Swallow

*من خودم میخوابم ...چیزی حدود ده مین ... خواب ک نمیشه گفت فقط چشامو رو هم میذارم ..این باعث میشه مطالب قبلی هم تثبیت بشه !*

----------


## The.Best.Name

نقاشی میکشم مثه این 
فایل پیوست 53716
شمام بکشین فوق العاده ارامش بخشه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr fatima97

خواب..........موزیک ...........آدامس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

> نقاشی میکشم مثه این 
> فایل پیوست 53716
> شمام بکشین فوق العاده ارامش بخشه


ووووووووووووويي عااااليه... واااااااااااااااااقعن افرين....

----------


## Chandler Bing

موزیک گوش میدم البته تبدیل شده به یه اعتیاد  :Yahoo (85):

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام خدمت همه
> این ی مشکل همگانیه.طرف داره درس میخونه ب ی جایی ک میرسه واقعن دیگه انگار مغز تو کلش نیس.کاملا هیچی نمیفهمه یا مثلا خسته میشه(فرض میکنیم ساعت مطالعه مناسب انتخاب کرده باشه.ب ساعت مطالعه گیر ندین)
> و اینکه هر شخصی ی راهی داره واسه از بین بردن خستگیش.حالا لطف کنین راه هایی ک شما استفاده میکنین تا رفرش شین رو بگین تا همه بچه کنکوریا استفاده کنند
> (بعد از عید خیلی ها ب این مریضی دچار میشن)
> مرسی


بستگی داره به زمانش . مثلا من کلا عمومیام رو میزارم واسه 7 شب به بعد . قبل اون فقط تخصصی میخونم.
بین این 2 شاید یه نخ سیگار بکشم ( عادت همیشگی )

بین دروس ( 5 مین یا 10 مین ) هم معمولا راه میرم یخورده یا دراز میکشم

----------


## The.Best.Name

> ووووووووووووويي عااااليه... واااااااااااااااااقعن افرين....



مرسی مرسی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## tavakoli

پا میشم یه قسمت سریال میبینم بعد دوباره میخونم

----------


## Amiiin

> مرسی مرسی


این کی هست حالا ؟

----------


## fantom

من که خیلی خستم …هر کاری هم کردم خوب نشد … تو دو ماه مونده به کنکور … ای خدا :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## _7challenger6_

*من خسته میشم ناامید میشم بعدش خود به خودامیدوار میشم
اگر خیلی خسته بشم .خیلی ناامید شم به مامانم میگم برام دعا کنه*

----------


## Suicide

یه آهنگ بزارید برقصید ....
اگه آهنگ قدیمی باشه بهتر میشه رقصید ....مثلا آهنگ های  شاد لدیلا فروهر فوق العاده ان ....
امتحان کنید ....فول انرژی میشید ...

----------


## INFERNAL

تنها راهش یه مدت بیخیالیه..!
فیلم ببین، برو بیرون و اصلا به درس فکر نکن

----------


## _fatemeh_

وای من خیلی داغونم  :Yahoo (17):  خستگی و استرس داره میکشه منو  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Diplomat

با دوستام میرم کافی شاپ!

----------


## The.Best.Name

> این کی هست حالا ؟


والا خودمم نمیدونم 
سرچی از گوگل

----------


## Dan_Gh

میام اینجا :Yahoo (98):

----------


## atena.kh

یه بطری الویه ورا میزنم تورگ!!!اقاخیلی خوبه وجدانی خخ :Yahoo (112): 
باخانواده میریم سیاسرد یه دور  :Yahoo (117): 
حمام رفتنم خیلی خوبه....حمام برین
اهان راستی واسه اینکه اروم ترباشین این روزا قبل از خواب شربت بهارنارنج بخورین...خیلی خوبه خیلللی
به امیدپیروزی دراین نبرد.... :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Hossein.A

> یه بطری الویه ورا میزنم تورگ!!!اقاخیلی خوبه وجدانی خخ
> باخانواده میریم سیاسرد یه دور 
> حمام رفتنم خیلی خوبه....حمام برین
> اهان راستی واسه اینکه اروم ترباشین این روزا قبل از خواب شربت بهارنارنج بخورین...خیلی خوبه خیلللی
> به امیدپیروزی دراین نبرد....


خانوم شما تایم خستگیتون خرجش بالاست  :Yahoo (21): 

در حد املت ربی ( بهترین غذای دانشجویی ) پیشنهاد بدین

----------


## atena.kh

> خانوم شما تایم خستگیتون خرجش بالاست 
> 
> در حد املت ربی ( بهترین غذای دانشجویی ) پیشنهاد بدین



خخخخ...خب این مال وقتیه که تحویلمون میگیرن...وقتی تحویل نمیگیرن که به افق خیره شده ودران محومیشویم..... :Yahoo (94): 
والادانشجونشدم تالا...ان شاالله شدم  پیشنهادتمو بهترمیکنم :Yahoo (112): 

البته الویه ورا خیلی وجدانی گرونه.....ادم حیفش میادبخوره :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Amiirsd21

هرکاری میکنید بکنید
فقط یه کارری رو نکنید(خودتون میدونید چی میگم)

----------


## Hossein.A

> هرکاری میکنید بکنید
> فقط یه کارری رو نکنید(خودتون میدونید چی میگم)


سلام . ببخشید میشه یخورده بیشتر باز کنید . من نمیدونم منظورتون چیه دقیقا جناب امیر

----------


## Amiirsd21

همین ک نمیدونید خودش نعمت بزرگیه 
هرکس فهمید چیه دهنش صاف شد

----------


## Hossein.A

> همین ک نمیدونید خودش نعمت بزرگیه 
> هرکس فهمید چیه دهنش صاف شد


میشه به منم یاد بدین . ممنون میشم . ترجیحا تصویری

----------


## opposite

> همین ک نمیدونید خودش نعمت بزرگیه 
> هرکس فهمید چیه دهنش صاف شد


خدایی دمتون گرم
از گاوصندوق بانک هم بسته تره فرمایشاتون

----------


## Dan_Gh

دقیقااااا!حموم خیلی عالیه :Yahoo (72):  شما شیرازی هستین؟؟ :Yahoo (93):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> خخخخ...خب این مال وقتیه که تحویلمون میگیرن...وقتی تحویل نمیگیرن که به افق خیره شده ودران محومیشویم.....
> والادانشجونشدم تالا...ان شاالله شدم  پیشنهادتمو بهترمیکنم
> 
> البته الویه ورا خیلی وجدانی گرونه.....ادم حیفش میادبخوره


رو سوسیس تخم مرغ هم فک کنین بعد از املت در مرتبه ی دومه تو خابگاه ها

----------


## Dan_Gh

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (72): عالییییییی

----------


## Hadis73

> رو سوسیس تخم مرغ هم فک کنین بعد از املت در مرتبه ی دومه تو خابگاه ها



علم تغذیه ارش غذایی سوسیس رو تایید می کنه؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## tavakoli

> همین ک نمیدونید خودش نعمت بزرگیه 
> هرکس فهمید چیه دهنش صاف شد


لایک اصلا مطالب رو تثبیت میکنه :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Reza.IQ

> لایک اصلا مطالب رو تثبیت میکنه


برای ما که تا حالا جز تضعیف نداشه :Yahoo (20): 
اصلا شاید روش درستش بلد نیستیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> علم تغذیه ارش غذایی سوسیس رو تایید می کنه؟؟


اگه گرسنگی بر ادم چیره بشه علم تغذیه کاری جز تایید نداره ...  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## مریمم

چند دقیقه آهنگ گوش میکنم یا قدم میزنم  سعی میکنم به درس فکر نکنم.همیشه تو شرایط سخت مثلا قبل امتحان به این فکر میکنم که بعد امتحان چقدر خیالم راحت میشه و چقدر خوش میگذره،این خیلی انرژی میده و باعث میشه راحت تر شرایط رو تحمل کنم..........

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

به قول دوستی مییگفت اصلا تو هوای بهار انگار دوغ پخشه آدم همش خوابش میاد =)))))واقعا از بعد عید مطالعه کردن یه خورده سخت میشه و آدم همش کلافه میشه.ولی شما کنکوریا میتونید با فکر کردن به اهداف و دانشگاه مورد نظرتون به خودتون انرژی بدید .یه چیز دیگه هم هست هر وقت احساس کردید که از درس خوندن کلافه شدید و بازدهی ندارید بلافاصله از درس خوندن دست بکشید و یه استراحت به خودتون بدید این خیلی مهمه .چون نیم ساعت مطالعه درست بهتر از دو ساعت مطالعه بی هدفه.

----------


## MeysAM1999

*آهنگ گوش می کنم...*

----------


## tavakoli

> برای ما که تا حالا جز تضعیف نداشه
> اصلا شاید روش درستش بلد نیستیم


به نظرم صابونتو عوض کن برادر خیلی تاثیر داره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## setareh60

من وقتی خسته میشم بلند میشم خوراکی (غذا یا شیرینی) مورد علاقه بچه هامو درست میکنم همراهش موزیک گوش میدم... اگه هم فرصت آشپزی نداشتم با یه خوراکی میرم تو تراس منظره بیرونو نگاه میکنم و بعضی وقتا هم که دیگه حوصله خوندن ندارم یا میرم خرید یا پیاده روی!!!

----------


## aktft

زمان خسته شدن به دو چیز فکر کن :
۱ .آنهایی که منتظر شکست تو هستند تا “به تو” بخندند
۲. آنهایی که منتظر پیروزی تو هستند تا “با تو” بخندند

----------


## hmg

> به نظرم صابونتو عوض کن برادر خیلی تاثیر داره


عاغا خانواده داره رد میشه . رعایت کنین :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hmg

من واسه ماشین بابام سیستم صوتی فول بستم (2 تا ساب باکس 4 تا اسپیکر و ی آمپلی ) شبا میرم باهاش دور میزنم> هر چی تو مغزمه (استرس _مطالب درسی _...) تخلیه میشه :Y (719):

----------

